# Digital Timers cheap at target.



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

I found a Package of two Digital timers together for 8 bucks. they handle i believe the package said 900 watts each. Only have one outlet but its a decent snag. I put them on my lights on my tank so its the same everyday. anyone know what the perfect amount of light per day is? Mine at the moment is set up to turn on at 7am and turn off at 10pm so 15 hours a day.. Good bad ? i can set it up that some of my lights come on then the rest same with turning them off.. Anyway I think it was a great find thought id tell you guys... They are in the Christmas Light areas I would check the watts before you use.. just something to think about.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Great, I've been meaning to pick some of these up for a while now!


----------



## sivakv (Aug 6, 2010)

15 hrs could be a bit long, perhaps around 7 hrs-9hrs, you will start getting algae, it is a trial and error approach, depending on the plants as well. If there are no plants, then probably few hrs(5-6) will be sufficient to give them the feeling of light(day). 

I have both planted as well as unplanted, adopt the same approach above.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

thanks for the heads up im definetly gonna have to see if they still have any, and yea 15hrs seems too much, i'd stay between 8-10 personally


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If 15hrs works for you and not causing algae, go for it. Algae can take a little while to start to show. Planted tank, right?


----------

